# Thursday Dressage tickets available!



## Dukey (31 July 2012)

Just a quick note... Dressage tickets are on the website now for Thursday!! I'm hoping to get SJ'ing tickets for next week and then I'll be a happy bunny


----------



## HashRouge (31 July 2012)

I'm hoping for SJ tickets too. If they stay true to form it seems possible some could be released close to the weekend...I blooming hope so anyway! Hopefully we'll both strike lucky!


----------



## CalllyH (31 July 2012)

I am not giving up on sj tickets, all I'm doing is refreshing the page


----------



## Dancing Queen (31 July 2012)

me too -been watching all day and suddenly about 7 pm the sessions went from 46 to 168!!


----------



## CalllyH (31 July 2012)

What does that mean?


----------



## Dancing Queen (31 July 2012)

sorry - got excited - i do an overall search from say wed 1st aug to closing date as i want swimming and athletics as well (hubby does) and it went from 46 events (sessions) which had tickets available to 168 sessions!


----------



## CalllyH (31 July 2012)

That's amazing! The dressage tickets have gone now


----------



## Liostro (31 July 2012)

How do u view all events/ over all search?eveything I click on say no tickets!!!


----------



## CalllyH (31 July 2012)

They have been gone about a half an hour


----------



## Dancing Queen (31 July 2012)

Liostro said:



			How do u view all events/ over all search?eveything I click on say no tickets!!!
		
Click to expand...

Leave all the searches blank except the dates, select the dates (time period) you want to search over, select morning, afternoon and evening sessions and everything that is available will appear. x


----------



## Liostro (31 July 2012)

I still can't view that can you post the link at all?..I wonder if I'm on the wrong website?


----------



## CalllyH (31 July 2012)

They have all gone now


----------



## Liostro (31 July 2012)

I understand they are sold out now but wondered how u view if any are available for any sports? I can't seem to view and tickets at all and think I'm doing something wrong x


----------



## Dancing Queen (31 July 2012)

Liostro said:



			I understand they are sold out now but wondered how u view if any are available for any sports? I can't seem to view and tickets at all and think I'm doing something wrong x
		
Click to expand...

http://www.tickets.london2012.com/browse

no probs


----------



## Liostro (31 July 2012)

Fab thank u xx


----------

